# Stock locked JRO03O to JDQ39 Leak?



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just want to confirm if I can rename the leaked JDQ39 to update.zip and update my friends locked, un-rooted Galaxy Nexus using the stock recovery. I haven't done anything with locked phone in a really long time. Before you ask, yes I've tried to talk him into just unlocking the damn thing but he still won't do it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd just unlock it, update it, then re lock it personally but from my understanding that should work


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

twinkies said:


> I'd just unlock it, update it, then re lock it personally but from my understanding that should work


The phone will lose all user data if unlocking for the first time. Not sure if OP would want that for his friend. As far as the original question, that SHOULD work. The worst that would happen is the update will fail and nothing will be lost. Give it a try. Can't really do any irreversible harm.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

You need the leaked OTA to upgrade in stock recovery. A full ROM will not flash through stock recovery. If it is a leaked OTA .zip there is no need to rename it.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

BootAnimator said:


> The phone will lose all user data if unlocking for the first time. Not sure if OP would want that for his friend. As far as the original question, that SHOULD work. The worst that would happen is the update will fail and nothing will be lost. Give it a try. Can't really do any irreversible harm.


True but you can just back that up on a computer anyway! But yeah that should work like both of us said if you do that. Worst case it will just laugh at you and that's that, then you can make fun of your friend for not rooting his phone by now


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you do it? I'm locked and unrooted and would like to know if it worked. I also totally forget how to do this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

So anyway I can do this without using a PC? I've downloaded the file and renamed it update.zip. now is there a place to paste the file so that it recognizes the update and flashes it?

Remember I am not rooted or unlocked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> So anyway I can do this without using a PC? I've downloaded the file and renamed it update.zip. now is there a place to paste the file so that it recognizes the update and flashes it?
> 
> Remember I am not rooted or unlocked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No you need to use adb sideload with the stock recovery. If you had twrp or cwm you could do it from the SD Card.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> No you need to use adb sideload with the stock recovery. If you had twrp or cwm you could do it from the SD Card.


Hmmm. Could've sworn in the stock recovery there was an option to select an "update.zip" and as long as the signature on the file was valid, it would flash. And the update.zip had to be in the root of the SD card folder 
There used to be on other devices I had before. I know some Moto phones with locked boot loaders could do it. 
Of course this phone is a totally different animal.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll give it a shot. I really wish he would just unlock it already but then again I would probably have to fix his phone every week after he did something stupid so hopefully this works out.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk HD



BootAnimator said:


> Hmmm. Could've sworn in the stock recovery there was an option to select an "update.zip" and as long as the signature on the file was valid, it would flash. And the update.zip had to be in the root of the SD card folder
> There used to be on other devices I had before. I know some Moto phones with locked boot loaders could do it.
> Of course this phone is a totally different animal.


This is my thought as well. I'm pretty sure that it needs to be called update.zip because I think thats all the stock recovery will look for on the root. Hopefully I'm not just thinking too far back to my old Fascinate days.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't get in to stock recovery.

I reboot and hold down up/down and power. Then select recovery mode and I get the green Andy with the red exclamation. Once he cones up I can't do anything else, I have to pull battery to get it to shut down.

It seems adb is necessary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Chewy1576 (Aug 3, 2011)

I tried renaming the leaked zip and couldn't get it to flash in stock recovery. It took adb sideloading to get the update to install. Works great though.


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Press volume up and power when you get into recovery. Back to basics on this


----------

